# getting it done



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

You know I never really cared for that 1st prop you show in your pic Its usually showed with a blind fold making it look kinda bondage type. But the way you have it with the cobweb and the spiders, it looks really good. Keep up the good work


----------



## ant (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks snigglez bathroom done and more will finish later.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great setup, ant, and I love the Victorian touches to your house


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. the last two pics are creeeeeepppyyyy!!!!! Very nice work!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, my God. (fainting) This is FANTASTIC.

Not just the props but how you have them displayed...it's incredible.

Is the 2nd pic down Michael Jackson? Or am I reading too much into the prop?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

p.s. I think I have the same buzzard!!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, thoses are amazing! Love the ceiling creepy girl on ceiling in washroom!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

osenator said:


> Wow, thoses are amazing! Love the ceiling creepy girl on ceiling in washroom!


Totally agree - your house is effing terrifying.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

NICE! I like the girl on the ceiling.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I cant see the two first pics. 
I looove the little girl crawling on the wall! Is she possesed or a ghost? Either way she is scary! Im making one of those next year!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

How wonderfully horrific! I love it!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that a jacuzzi tub? If so could you imagine having red liquid bubbling in there I think it would look so awesome with all that white surrounding it.


----------



## ant (Oct 26, 2011)

its done its over the halloween party was a blast thanks to everyones help.


----------

